# Chosen in Christ



## arapahoepark (Nov 13, 2012)

What does it mean to be chosen in Christ? I was looking at Eph. 1, and saw it a few times, and I know Arminians use this as a round-a-bout way for election. SO I was wondering if 'chosen in Christ' is really anything different or just different terminology.


----------



## KMK (Nov 14, 2012)

What Bible version are you using?


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 14, 2012)

KMK said:


> What Bible version are you using?


The niv. Forgot to mention that


----------



## christiana (Nov 14, 2012)

Just to ponder being 'chosen in Christ before the foundation of the world' can keep me happy for hours!


----------



## arielann81 (Nov 14, 2012)

This question can be answered so many different ways. From the perspective of someone going back to what the Greek words meant, from a theological standpoint answering the doctrine of election, from an apologetic standpoint comparing Arminian vs. Calvinistic views down to the meaning of words and basic logic.

I'm sure there are many much more qualified on this forum to answer this from the various standpoints but my answer suggests researching it from all of the above. It might spark some renewed passion in your pursuit of God. After all: "you will seek the LORD your God and you will find him, if you search after him with all your heart and with all your soul." Duet. 4:29 ESV (theme throughout Psalms as well)

I personally would say it's the same but since my opinion doesn't hold much weight I would like to point out that Ligonier Ministries and R.C. Sproul specifically is going through TULIP right now and on their facebook page today they mentioned today was Unconditional Election. Might shed some light on this. Worth looking into anyway. It was the teaching of R.C.Sproul that was the catalyst for the Holy Spirit in my own regeneration and I have the utmost respect for that man.


----------



## TylerRay (Nov 14, 2012)

> Those of mankind that are predestinated unto life, God, before the foundation of the world was laid, according to his eternal and immutable purpose, and the secret counsel and good pleasure of his will, *hath chosen in Christ,* unto everlasting glory, out of his free grace and love alone, without any foresight of faith or good works, or perseverance in either of them, or any other thing in the creature, as conditions, or causes moving him thereunto; and all to the praise of his glorious grace. - WCF III.V.
> 
> Q. 30. Doth God leave all mankind to perish in the estate of sin and misery?
> A. God doth not leave all men to perish in the estate of sin and misery, into which they fell by the breach of the first covenant, commonly called the covenant of works; but of his mere love and mercy delivereth his elect out of it, and bringeth them into an estate of salvation by the second covenant, commonly called the covenant of grace.
> ...



All of the saving graces which God has predestined us to are given in Christ as our Covenant head and representative. Everything we have from the Father we have in Christ alone. It is with Him that the Father made the covenant of grace, in which we are blessed with what He has merited for us.

Even when God chose us, He chose us on the basis of Christ's merits.


----------



## MW (Nov 14, 2012)

For a full and faithful exposition, as well as application of the doctrine, see Thomas Goodwin, Works, volume 1, 74-76. It is online here:

The Works of Thomas Goodwin - Thomas Goodwin - Google Books

Two fundamental points:

"1. That Jesus Christ was the Head of election, and of the elect of God; and so in order of nature elected first, though in order of time we were elected with him. In the womb of election he, the Head, came out first, and then we, the members."

"2. That God in that act of election looked not at us apart and singly as in ourselves, so as by one act to choose us, and by another act to give us to Christ. But ... God in the act of choosing us gave us to Christ, and in giving us to Christ he chose us. And thus, he never considering us apart, but as members of Christ and given to him in the very act of choosing; hence our very choice itself is said to be 'in him.'"


----------

